

Apple announces 9/9 event with tagline “Wish we could say more” - stbullard
http://www.loopinsight.com/2014/08/28/apple-announces-special-event-for-sept-9/

======
o0-0o
Just a bit of speculation here, but could this actually be a watch that you
talk to?

